# Coralife T5 HO vs Sunlight Supply Tek?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Which out of the 2 is a better fixture for growing plants?

A Coralife Lunar Aqualight T5 HO 4x54W 

or

A Sunlight Supply Tek T5 HO 4x54W?

Will be using 10,000k and 6700k.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would go with the sunlight supply tek t5 ho 4x54w. better reflectors, and better bulbs...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

The Tek is superb


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 on Tek. Also think about how you will mount the light: Coralife is hard to hang, Tek is expensive (+$60) to mount.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Id also check Catalina, they are comparable to TEK and the price is a little better as well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you want the best of the best, ATI Sunpower, otherwise, the Teks are quite nice.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I bought myself a tek fixture. Thanks everyone. 

Would rather support the made in USA/Canada people more than made in china as much as I can


----------

